# Ohio Mason



## HARRY5332 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello, My name is Harold, I have been a Master Mason for a while now, but sadly have not been as active as I would like to be. I have moved around quite a bit in the last few years and have not made time to get into lodge. I am settled in an area in northeast Ohio now that I think I will be staying in, and have more extra time than I used to, and I would like to get back into it. Sadly I am intimidated and worried that I have forgotten everything that I would need to know to get back in, which has kept me from going to this point. Where can I brush up on knowledge to get comfortable with what I had previously learned? Thank you for the help.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 12, 2016)

Were you Raised to the Sublime Deg in Ohio?  if not then what you learned wont help probably.  Also even if you have forgotten, just look up the nearest lodge, and find out when they meet and go about an hr before the meeting.

BTW are you currently in good standing with your mother lodge?  if not you gotta start there


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 12, 2016)

If you are not in good standing write your lodge and ask how to become current.  Nearly all US jurisdictions have a tradition of paying near two years dues to come current again.  Then you'll be in good standing ready to transfer to a local lodge.

When you go it's okay to feel intimidated but remember you're among family.  Tell them it's been a long time and you'll need help.  You'll get a crowd of Brothers to help instruct you.  More than enough will come back.  The motions have muscle memory like riding a bicycle.  Once you see them your arms will remember.


----------



## HARRY5332 (Apr 12, 2016)

I was Raised to MM in April 2010. I am in good standing with my lodge, I have never missed a payment, just have not been to lodge in about 4 years.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 12, 2016)

Ull be good bro

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## HARRY5332 (Apr 12, 2016)

I am certainly going to try once I get off of Night shift. Thank you.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 13, 2016)

Yep, just go knocking on their door....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 13, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> When you go it's okay to feel intimidated but remember you're among family. Tell them it's been a long time and you'll need help.





Bloke said:


> Yep, just go knocking on their door....


Very good advise. Good luck brother and welcome to the forum.


----------



## KSigMason (Apr 13, 2016)

Greetings and welcome. Good advice by Bro. Doug.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 14, 2016)

Welcome Bro. Harold!


----------



## The Undertaker (Apr 19, 2016)

I do not know where you live or work in northeast Ohio, but there is a "day light" lodge in Berea, which is a suburb of Cleveland. I believe it is "Meridian Lodge." Check with Grand Lodge of Ohio website for loads of good information.


----------

